# Excel Bay Pro 203



## Byrdmen (May 15, 2013)

Bought the boat several months ago, had lots of work done, just put off writing it up as Photobucket was acting up.

Several years ago I bought our first tin boat, the Weld-Craft 1870 mod Vee with a 2004 Yamaha F115. Absolutely loved the simplicity, light weight, ease to clean. Didn't care for the rough ride in chop such as Lake Conroe or Livingston or charcoal gray tendency to get hot in the summer (new owner put safe floor in it, something I should have done years ago)

Write up on my Weld-Craft

Last fall, Dad sold the house on the San Bernard leaving us on Conroe most days. I sold the tin boat and bought a 21 foot Clearwater. Loved the bigger bay boat but never liked the headache to clean, bigger fuel bills, and sluggish compared to my tin boat.Nothing wrong with it, just didn't put a smile on my face like the tin boat did.

Wanna buy it? http://www.parkandsell.cc/inventory.aspx?mk=Clearwater (yes, I'll be resisting it myself in about a week)

So, after searching, I think I have found about as perfect a compromise as I can get. Aluminum, light, bass boat hull, enough deadrise to handle some chop. Excel and Xpress make every similar boats, if you've seen the Xpress H20b, it looks very similar to the Excel.

Drove to Mobile, AL and back with it in one day, don't recommend it. Took about two months to finally get the titles straightened out and registered. Came very near having Ty (paragod) build me a new trailer.

On the way home getting dinner in Breax Bridge, LA









Getting it on the water I feel I need to straighten out a few misconceptions:

Tin boats ride rough - BULL, working on testing out a new prop I would up on Conroe with just enough north breeze for chop with whitecaps. Not smooth but I managed a full throttle run over the top of the chop. This was chop, not heavy seas out past the jetties. Even going slower it didn't pound like a mod vee would have. Its no heavy bay boat but does a very respectable job slicing through the chop.

Tin boats are hot to the touch in summer - I bought this thing in October so I have not tested this one for myself, I have however looked at Excel, Xpress, Ranger, and others in dealers lots always walking on them barefoot. Not as cool as a glass boat but the white "spray in liner" type finish is MUCH easier on the feet than charcoal or olive drab paint on metal.


----------



## Byrdmen (May 15, 2013)

Within a week or so of bringing it home I took it down to Bacliff to see Dillon at Boat Werx. It has been too long since I have driven a boat without hydraulic steering, didn't realize how much I hated it. Also wanted a hydraulic jack plate to idle out if I get into something too shallow.



















Dillon made a new Baystar system look like it came from the factory. Also did a great job installing the Bob's jack plate.

In hindsight, I might have gone with a manual adjusted Bob's and saved the money. With a pad hull and no tunnel there is about one good motor height that gives best performance, though it does idle well enough all the way up to possibly get me out of trouble. I also like being able to jack it up when trailering and run with the motor down if I want to.

Dillon had previously installed the Yamaha Command Link gauges on my previous boat, I was able to return it to stock and do 90% of the installation on this boat. As a bonus, the motor had 35 hours on it not the 50 or so I was told.

Only complaint about Boat Werx is they are an hour and a half from Montgomery, Top Water Grill being so close makes up for it though.


----------



## Byrdmen (May 15, 2013)

Second stop was to go see Glen at Custom Marine Concepts, he has changed the company name to K and J Marine but still does the same great work.

Two items needed fixing: the grab bar was a joke, too flimsy to be of any use but still folded down to get into the garage. Also needed a ladder.

He suggested a different mounting pattern on the grab bar and to use thicker aluminum tubing. The result was much more stout and easy enough to drop to put it in storage. Also now have two extra holes that will eventually house navigation lights.










For a ladder I told him simpler was better. I showed him what Ranger used on their RP190 and that I wanted something similar, very small and unobtrusive.

Talk about knocking the cover off the ball. Cant wait to try it out this summer.


----------



## Byrdmen (May 15, 2013)

The purpose of this thread is to say thank you to the vendors on this site. Biggest thank you has to go to Louie at Baumann Propeller.

The boat was delivered with a Michigan Wheel 15" aluminum prop that had met an oyster bed around Mobile. It moved the boat but was very inefficient and I could spin it up to 6,400 rpms. The motor on the boat is a Yamaha F115b which is very similar to the new Vmax SHO 115. Take the cowlings off and they look identical, I understand the cam and computer software is different. What is the same however is the wide open throttle is now 5,300-6,300 RPMS. Just makes it a little tricky finding the right prop.

Louie should have told me to pound sand several months ago. He has tweaked and swapped several props throughout the fall with me finally deciding on a 17" Turbo 1 from Precision Propeller. Still plan to bring in the old aluminum one to have it cleaned up as a spare but I figure I should let him enjoy the holidays before I show up on his doorstep again.


----------



## housewolf (Nov 24, 2014)

Looks good. I'm going to have to look into a ladder like that, my wife can't seem to stay in the boat during the summer.

I know what you mean about the grab bar. I modified a fold down bar to fit, I like yours better though.


----------



## Byrdmen (May 15, 2013)

If my old one was that well made I would have just put a joint in it.

Got it up,to the shop a couple of days ago and height wasn't a problem, I've only got about 6" on each side getting through the garage door now. Didn't think of that.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jmack (Dec 7, 2006)

Been looking at these little rigs but cant find much info on them can you give us an update now that you've had the boat for 10 months or so?


----------



## Byrdmen (May 15, 2013)

Still puts a smile on my face.

Love the simplicity, and efficiency with the F115B and light weight. Have taken it out on CHOPPY holiday weekends on Conroe, cuts through the rough water better than you would expect. 

The boat is light but the 115 is about the right size, however, I put on my entire family of 8 just to ferry out to the island on Conroe, miserable experience. Took lots of power just to plane out. Two to four people and it runs great.

Havenâ€™t seen any cracks yet, if July 4 didnâ€™t crack anything, Iâ€™m not worried.

Problems:
One recirc pump quit working
Bilge pump isnâ€™t auto, I think that was an option
Layout of the dash stinks, Iâ€™m reworking it this winter with switches from new wire.
30 gallon fuel tank is stupid, swapping to 19 gallons this winter. I go five trips without adding gas
Aluminum wheels on the trailer, wish they were galvanized
Hated the grab bar, Glen at CMC fixed that for me.
Has two rod lockers but no fixtures to hold rods, working on a fix this fall

If the O2 sensor I ordered shows up for the truck, Iâ€™ll be on Conroe this PM.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Byrdmen (May 15, 2013)

Got it on Conroe for a couple of hours, realized I posted problems and not what Iâ€™m happy with.

The sand colored bed liner like finish is phenomenal, never noticed the boat getting hot this summer on 100 degree sunny days. To be fair, it probably is the same stuff other manufacturers use, but effective none the less.

Choppy as heck today, four of us in the boat, me (220), two sons at 170 each and mom, maybe ten gallons of gas and not much else. Ran well at 4,000 rpms and 28 mph at 5.5 to 6 mpg. Didnâ€™t slam into the wake boat chop. Rode well enough but I should add we did catch some spray from quartering wind, one of the things you give up I suppose. GoPro died but my son got some video on the iPhone, Iâ€™ll try to edit and post on YouTube if anyone is interested.

Iâ€™ve been asked to suggest the 20 foot boat is a practical 4 person max boat. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jmack (Dec 7, 2006)

Thanks for the reply and I am very interested in seeing the video your son made. I've been looking for videos showing the Excel 203 and the Xpress H20 Bay actually running in a chop but have been unsuccessful.


----------



## Byrdmen (May 15, 2013)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Bob Landry (Aug 23, 2014)

I can't say enough good things about Glenn and his guys at CMC. They built a T-top, short flip up leaning post, and a trolling rack for My Seaark 1872 and everything was a piece of art. They are the toppest of the notch.


----------



## dbullard1 (Jun 29, 2016)

nice boat , I have been eyeing the Excel Bay Pro 220 or a Seaark 2472 VFX.


----------



## housewolf (Nov 24, 2014)

dbullard1 said:


> nice boat , I have been eyeing the Excel Bay Pro 220 or a Seaark 2472 VFX.


I'm on my third summer with the 220. It does great fishing the lake & creeks. If I was truly looking for a "bay boat" it wouldn't make the top 50 on my list.


----------



## dbullard1 (Jun 29, 2016)

housewolf said:


> I'm on my third summer with the 220. It does great fishing the lake & creeks. If I was truly looking for a "bay boat" it wouldn't make the top 50 on my list.


How does it run with the 150 etec ?


----------



## housewolf (Nov 24, 2014)

dbullard1 said:


> How does it run with the 150 etec ?


Great. WFO? I think I may have touched 52 once. Gets up quickly. It does have a tendency to porpoise a bit even in a light chop when trimmed up. I can easily travel around at 45 on a "normal" day.


----------



## Byrdmen (May 15, 2013)

Enjoyed the summer, still love the boat. Only problems are electrical. Broke a circuit breaker or two and the nav lights stopped working.

Called Pam at New Wire Marine in Charleston, SC who specializes in boat instrument panels. Went a little wild with new switches.

Before:









Not sure what Excel was thinking with the sideways switches. Also, the first owner ordered the boat with recirc pumps on another panel below the helm.

I had the recirc switches moved up to the panel and a blank made for the existing hole.

The proof came back today from New Wire:










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Byrdmen (May 15, 2013)

Also, the front panel by the trolling motor had warped in the sun. Had them make a new copy of the existing panel

Before:


















Proofs for New Wire









Hope to have the panels back over Thanksgiving week, pics when they come in.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Byrdmen (May 15, 2013)

Took WAY too long to get this finished.

Big Thanks to NewWireMarine and Pam Coy and Chris who deciphered what I was looking for and produced a new panel way nicer than any other Excel has.

Also, Huge thanks to Dillon, Bryan, and Gary at BoatWerx for finishing the job this past week in about half the time they originally quoted.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Byrdmen (May 15, 2013)

Notice the front panel is lighted...










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JKib (Sep 13, 2016)

Any more updates on this boat? I'm really concerned about how hot it would get in the summer??


----------



## Byrdmen (May 15, 2013)

Still have it, ready to go for the summer of summer ever gets here.

Deck is definitely cool, at least as cool as a similar colored glass boat. Barefoot isnâ€™t a problem in summertime.


----------



## JKib (Sep 13, 2016)

Byrdmen said:


> Still have it, ready to go for the summer of summer ever gets here.
> 
> Deck is definitely cool, at least as cool as a similar colored glass boat. Barefoot isnâ€™t a problem in summertime.


Awesome, thanks for the info. That answers my biggest concern having 2 daughters and a wife that let me know how unhappy they are about the hot aluminum of my mud boat lol


----------



## Byrdmen (May 15, 2013)

JKib said:


> Awesome, thanks for the info. That answers my biggest concern having 2 daughters and a wife that let me know how unhappy they are about the hot aluminum of my mud boat lol


Before I bought it I looked at both Excel and Xpress boats with the similar coating. Looking at one of them at Geneâ€™s Powersports in Mont Belview I made the mistake of touching the olive drab boat next to the one I was looking at, nearly burned it.

My college and high school age boys seem unable to wear shoes and have never mentioned it as being hot even in the summer.

This was one of the sticking points in gaining marital approval for buying an aluminum boat here too.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> My college and high school age boys seem unable to wear shoes


They'll start when their bare feet find a treble hook or two. 

TH


----------



## Byrdmen (May 15, 2013)

Recently had to find a prop for the boat and found so little online about the Yamaha Talon aluminum prop that I feel the need to post something up here.

Boat description earlier in the thread, VERY similar to an Xpress H20b but the Excel starts a few pounds heavier (250 lbs). I have added a few options like a jackplate, hydraulic steering, heavier MK Riptide, and an RTIC 20 qt cooler so mine is now even heavier than the Yamaha performance bulletin.

Engine is a Yamaha F115LB which is very like the SHO 115 but gray paint, my max RPM should be 5,300-6,300 RPM.

After reading what worked for similar boats, last summer I bought a Turbo1 19p prop. Beautiful prop but only spun 5,000 rpms, swapped it out for a 17p that turns 5,500, technically in the range. Ran out of time to deal with it until this summer. 

Still overpropped, the boat runs and cruises well, gas mileage over 6 mpg and it runs well at 4,000 rpm running about 30. Almost cannot pull a wakeboard/skier though, engine just bogs down.

Did a little math and the 17p Turbo1 prop acts a lot like a standard 18.75pitch prop which is my problem. Turns out a given pitch from one manufacturer or line of props is not equal to that same pitch from another. Looking at the math, a 19 pitch Talon SS prop is within an inch of the 14 pitch aluminum Talon prop.

Called LouisB and asked if he had a Turbo1 in a 15 pitch, said they have been on back order for months.

Since SS is so expensive and hard to find, decided to look at an aluminum prop. Looked for info on the Talon line of props from Yamaha. Very little info to be found. Looks like Yamaha makes three lines of Talon aluminum props, the straight Talon, one for pontoon boats, and a GP (general purpose maybe) line, all with different characteristics.

Looked at lots of performance bulletins and emailed Andy at SIM Yamaha. His site warns to reduce prop pitch three sizes when buying the Talon AL prop. Heeding this advice, I ordered the 14 pitch Talon aluminum that comes with SDS hub.

First, the light weight of the aluminum and the SDS hub make for silent gear shifts at the marina, absolutely smooth and quiet. With two people, half tank of gas, and no cooler, we hit 6,300 RPM @ 41 mph, same top speed as the Turbo1 17p but the motor now free to spin up to full RPM. The prop held great and didnâ€™t blow out even half out of the water or trimmed up to porpoising. Hole shot was incredible, that motor is free to spin up and the boat launches onto plane, no worries now about loading four adults and a wakeboard. Cruising at 3,000 rpms now only gives 14.6 mph but mileage is over 6 MPG. Running around at 5,000 rpm gives 33 mph, the engine sounds great/happy although mileage starts to suffer in the high 4s. 

Best part is this prop only runs about $160 to your door.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TxDispatcher (Nov 29, 2011)

I was pretty much set on buying an Excel 220, until my wife said "all I ask is that you buy a boat that is sea foam green" :headknock that eliminated aluminum, since all of the aluminum boats I've seen that are sea foam green look hideous to me. So I'm searching for glass bay boats now. But I wanted to say thanks for all of the info you've shared, Byrdmen :cheers: I talked to you last year, can't remember if it was on here or a different forum, but I appreciate folks who share their experience with everyone


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

TxDispatcher said:


> I was pretty much set on buying an Excel 220, until my wife said "all I ask is that you buy a boat that is sea foam green" :headknock that eliminated aluminum, since all of the aluminum boats I've seen that are sea foam green look hideous to me. So I'm searching for glass bay boats now. But I wanted to say thanks for all of the info you've shared, Byrdmen :cheers: I talked to you last year, can't remember if it was on here or a different forum, but I appreciate folks who share their experience with everyone


Just FYI, Bluewave makes the 2000SL(and other models) in a sea foam greenish color. My wife really liked it, and wanted it, until she learned it would be a 6 month wait for our dealer to get one. Haha. Might be something you look into.


----------



## Byrdmen (May 15, 2013)

TxDispatcher said:


> I was pretty much set on buying an Excel 220, until my wife said "all I ask is that you buy a boat that is sea foam green" :headknock that eliminated aluminum, since all of the aluminum boats I've seen that are sea foam green look hideous to me. So I'm searching for glass bay boats now. But I wanted to say thanks for all of the info you've shared, Byrdmen :cheers: I talked to you last year, can't remember if it was on here or a different forum, but I appreciate folks who share their experience with everyone


Thanks,

Good luck and let us know what you decide on.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Capt. Bobby Hill (Mar 30, 2010)

We have a SS 17P x 13.25 Michigan Rapture on a Alumacraft 2072. We have the SHO 115 and will push the boat about 42 @ 6k rpm. Holeshot is insane. If you decide to go back to SS give the Rapture a look.


----------



## Byrdmen (May 15, 2013)

Thanks for the suggestion, I will very likely buy another SS prop, good to know one that will work.

Several years ago we had a Glasstron bow rider. I picked up the AL prop from Louis and took the boat to Livingston, within 1 hour on the water I found a nice rock pile and had to idle back across the lake. Picked it up and dropped it back off within 3 days.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Byrdmen (May 15, 2013)

Took the boat out several times earlier this summer and had the same issue, everyone gets on and tucks their phone, keys, wallet, purse, etc into the two cup holders on the helm and between the fish finder and the windshield. Had this problem in the past...










Sorry for the bad angle, no good before pics.

First, I needed a glovebox. Called R&R Designs in Terrell, they seem busier than last time but were still willing to make me a glovebox. One point of confusion, R&R makes gloveboxes for lots of boat manufacturers, if you call it a â€œhatch with a boxâ€ it will avoid a lot of confusion.

About a month and $150 later I received the â€œboxâ€ today.

Had to move a few things around to make it fit though.










Notice the latch matches the rest of the boat, key and all.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Byrdmen (May 15, 2013)

Next up was the fish finder and cup holders.

Called Boat Outfitters to source a small amount of â€œSeafoamâ€ 3/4â€ and 1/2â€ Star Board.

This stuff works like wood: cuts, routs, hole saw, etc.










Fits two 30oz Yeti/RTIC cups without wobbling.

Thatâ€™s my youngest swimming about 1/2 mile in Conroe training for a triathlon.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

